# Anyone tried the new peptide Thymosin Beta 4 AKA TB-500?



## maniac0614 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thymosin Beta 4Thymosin Beta 4 is a naturally occurring peptide. It is found in high concentrations in blood platelets, wound fluid and other tissues in the body. Tβ4 is not a growth factor; rather, it is a major actin regulating peptide. Tβ4 has been found to play an important role in protection, regeneration and remodeling of injured or damaged tissues. The gene for Tβ4 has also been found to be one of the first to be upregulated after a wound occurs. Product Name: Thymosin Beta 4Molecular Formula: C212H350N56O78S CAS:77591-33-4 Sequence (Three-Letter Code):Ac-Ser-Asp-Lys-Pro-Asp-Met-Ala-Glu-Ile-Glu-Lys-Phe-Asp-Lys-Ser-Lys-Leu-Lys-Lys-Thr-Glu-Thr-Gln-Glu-Lys-Asn-Pro-Leu-Pro-Ser-Lys-Glu-Thr-Ile-Glu-Gln-Glu-Lys-Gln-Ala-Gly-Glu-Ser  Thymosin Beta 4is a synthetic version of the naturally occurring peptide present in virtually all human and animal cells, Thymosin Beta 4 (T??4). It is a first-in-class drug candidate that promotes the following*:Endothelial (blood vessels) cell differentiationAngiogenesis (growth of new blood cells from pre-existing vessels) in dermal tissuesKeratinocyte migrationCollagen deposition; andDecreases inflammation.Thymosin Beta 4 offers many benefits to the equine world in performance racing. Recent trials by some of the world’s leading trainers on their prize winning equine members of both genders, have been credited by a huge boost in their race-day results, something long desired in the racing world. These trials along with clinical trials have indicated the following benefits associated with the use of Thymosin Beta 4 on mares and stallions*:Relaxed muscle spasmImproved muscle toneIncrease the exchange of substance between cellsEncourage tissue repairStretches connective tissueHelps maintain flexibilityReduces inflammation of tissue in jointEnhances nutritional components in the animalPrevents the formations of adhesions and fibrous bands in muscles, tendons and ligaments.When these proven benefits are viewed in conjunction with the fact that 60% of a horse’s body weight is muscle, it is clear to see the full potential of TB500 can be reviled in by majority of the horse’s body.In a racing era that surrounds itself around gaining that competitive edge through the use of various substances, none will deliver the results that will be experienced with the use of Thymosin Beta 4 Perhaps the greatest selling point of the product is that it’s 100% DRUG FREE and DOES NOT SWAB. This allows the peptide to be used right throughout racing spells in both training and competition completely free of any banned substance.


----------



## getbig808 (Oct 6, 2011)

maniac0614 said:


> Thymosin Beta 4Thymosin Beta 4 is a naturally occurring peptide. It is found in high concentrations in blood platelets, wound fluid and other tissues in the body. Tβ4 is not a growth factor; rather, it is a major actin regulating peptide. Tβ4 has been found to play an important role in protection, regeneration and remodeling of injured or damaged tissues. The gene for Tβ4 has also been found to be one of the first to be upregulated after a wound occurs. Product Name: Thymosin Beta 4Molecular Formula: C212H350N56O78S CAS:77591-33-4 Sequence (Three-Letter Code):Ac-Ser-Asp-Lys-Pro-Asp-Met-Ala-Glu-Ile-Glu-Lys-Phe-Asp-Lys-Ser-Lys-Leu-Lys-Lys-Thr-Glu-Thr-Gln-Glu-Lys-Asn-Pro-Leu-Pro-Ser-Lys-Glu-Thr-Ile-Glu-Gln-Glu-Lys-Gln-Ala-Gly-Glu-Ser Thymosin Beta 4is a synthetic version of the naturally occurring peptide present in virtually all human and animal cells, Thymosin Beta 4 (T??4). It is a first-in-class drug candidate that promotes the following*:Endothelial (blood vessels) cell differentiationAngiogenesis (growth of new blood cells from pre-existing vessels) in dermal tissuesKeratinocyte migrationCollagen deposition; andDecreases inflammation.Thymosin Beta 4 offers many benefits to the equine world in performance racing. Recent trials by some of the world’s leading trainers on their prize winning equine members of both genders, have been credited by a huge boost in their race-day results, something long desired in the racing world. These trials along with clinical trials have indicated the following benefits associated with the use of Thymosin Beta 4 on mares and stallions*:Relaxed muscle spasmImproved muscle toneIncrease the exchange of substance between cellsEncourage tissue repairStretches connective tissueHelps maintain flexibilityReduces inflammation of tissue in jointEnhances nutritional components in the animalPrevents the formations of adhesions and fibrous bands in muscles, tendons and ligaments.When these proven benefits are viewed in conjunction with the fact that 60% of a horse’s body weight is muscle, it is clear to see the full potential of TB500 can be reviled in by majority of the horse’s body.In a racing era that surrounds itself around gaining that competitive edge through the use of various substances, none will deliver the results that will be experienced with the use of Thymosin Beta 4 Perhaps the greatest selling point of the product is that it’s 100% DRUG FREE and DOES NOT SWAB. This allows the peptide to be used right throughout racing spells in both training and competition completely free of any banned substance.


 

Check out my post TB4 in this forum ive been reading about this for awhile now. Seems like no one here reads. watch how many people respond. here is some stuff to read. But then again it could just be my lack of creativeness in my title. I hope this will get more attention.

T²4 Peptide Research - RegeneRx

How to use TB-500 (Thymosin Beta 4)

Ive figured out that dosage for a 220lb person would be about 0.4mg for 6 weeks.


----------



## getbig808 (Oct 6, 2011)

I forgot to mention Its not very new infact its been around for 10 years and is in 3rd phase of human clinical trials.


----------



## Mr.Port (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info and links!


----------



## Dcrazy (Aug 10, 2012)

getbig808 said:


> I forgot to mention Its not very new infact its been around for 10 years and is in 3rd phase of human clinical trials.



Here is just a thought, if it differentiates a cell....what if one were to proliferate a cell? Wouldn't this cause the cell to form muscle? Or would your own growth factors like igf and mgf( just a variant of igf ) do the job?...... I bring this up because what if one ran IGF then this...any thoughts?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Aug 10, 2012)

MGF causes proliferation... igf causes differentiation.


----------



## Dcrazy (Aug 11, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> MGF causes proliferation... igf causes differentiation.



Have you ever tried thymosin? It claims to be really good....However, I don't see anyone really talking about it. When I say good, meaning reducing inflammation, and at the same time producing mass. Has anyone tried it. I really don't know it full mechanis besides sub q....but I mean if it lived up to itself I am sure people would be resdearching with it.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Aug 11, 2012)

There are some logs using it in labpe's subforum.  It's not going to build crazy mass...but it does seem to be very effective at repairing injuries.  I have used it for a fairly short run, but enjoyed it's benefits greatly.  If mass is a priority, there are much better suited compounds to choose.


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 12, 2012)

I am in love with tb500.  This shit has healed my shoulder pain and has improved my skin dramatically.  I like it so much I'm just continuing to use 5mg a week, screw loading for 6 weeks. But that's just me

Btw I'm using Great White Peptides stuff.  So far I love every product of theirs


----------



## Dcrazy (Aug 14, 2012)

keith1569 said:


> I am in love with tb500.  This shit has healed my shoulder pain and has improved my skin dramatically.  I like it so much I'm just continuing to use 5mg a week, screw loading for 6 weeks. But that's just me
> 
> Btw I'm using Great White Peptides stuff.  So far I love every product of theirs



How do you recon it? Bac water? Also any other effects? Kinda going for aid in hypertrophy, not so much fatloss. Given shoulder tendonitis( should say rotator )....this one stood out. However, what a company claims doesn't mean much.


----------



## Dcrazy (Aug 14, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> There are some logs using it in labpe's subforum.  It's not going to build crazy mass...but it does seem to be very effective at repairing injuries.  I have used it for a fairly short run, but enjoyed it's benefits greatly.  If mass is a priority, there are much better suited compounds to choose.



I am sure there is. However, any mass gain with it? Second what would be a good mx with it? Also has anyone put two peps in one shot? Say sub q thymosin with ghrp 2...not saying I would, just an example.

Thanks


----------



## Dcrazy (Aug 19, 2012)

Anyones opinion on the above two q's? Thanks.


----------



## osta-president (Aug 20, 2012)

Dcrazy said:


> How do you recon it? Bac water? Also any other effects? Kinda going for aid in hypertrophy, not so much fatloss. Given shoulder tendonitis( should say rotator )....this one stood out. However, what a company claims doesn't mean much.



Reconstitution for research is like other peptides, Bacteriostatic water is recommended. If your joints are healthy and you are free of injury then you can go after your hypertrophy goals, that is the magic of this compound.  Sub q will take a while to build up in your system and a overall systemic effect will be achieved.


----------



## oufinny (Aug 20, 2012)

I have used it with great success; healed up my elbow. You need to take it for 6 weeks and you need a lot but it is worth every penny.


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Aug 20, 2012)

Did u inject in ur elbow? I have a cracking pain on my elbow but I dno if tb would fix it. Pain isn't terrible just real annoying on dips and skull crushers.


----------



## TwisT (Aug 20, 2012)

This is not a "mass building" peptide...just so we are clear


----------



## Dcrazy (Aug 20, 2012)

osta-president said:


> Reconstitution for research is like other peptides, Bacteriostatic water is recommended. If your joints are healthy and you are free of injury then you can go after your hypertrophy goals, that is the magic of this compound.  Sub q will take a while to build up in your system and a overall systemic effect will be achieved.



Thanks! Yes it would be sub q.....The cortisone shot was effective, along with rehabbing....I started doing floor presses with lighter dbs. I could tell though that my anterior shoulder wouldn't be 100% on bench full out. There is still something off. Far as hypertrophy just don't know which compound would be a good add with this. I know ppl do mod with ghrp.....however, usually for weight loss, i am more on the want to gain side. Your right though, as I am stuck with isolations until things get better. They say two more weeks....but there is still something off.


----------



## Dcrazy (Aug 20, 2012)

TwisT said:


> This is not a "mass building" peptide...just so we are clear



It was kinda two q's I had wrapped up into one. Something for the shoulder, but something for hypertrophy and maybe a protocol, because most peps are geared toward weight loss.


----------



## osta-president (Aug 22, 2012)

Dcrazy said:


> It was kinda two q's I had wrapped up into one. Something for the shoulder, but something for hypertrophy and maybe a protocol, because most peps are geared toward weight loss.



IGF1-LR3 

Hypertrophy
IGF-1 LR3:Long R3 IGF-1 Receptor Grade 1mg


----------

